

Histo.c – histograms in the terminal for static or streaming data - toni
https://github.com/visionmedia/histo

======
Toenex
Gnuplot [<http://www.gnuplot.info/>] can plot histograms and supports terminal
output. In fact here is an example of it being used to show live memory useage
on a console [[http://filipivianna.blogspot.co.uk/2011/11/plotting-
memory-u...](http://filipivianna.blogspot.co.uk/2011/11/plotting-memory-usage-
on-console.html)].

~~~
akkartik
I've somehow gone through life[1] without knowing about:

    
    
      set terminal dumb
    

Thanks!

[1] <http://akkartik.name/bash.html#plot>

------
elbee
1) In main.c the vals array is statically sized at 256 entries, but entries
are put into it mod terminal width, with no guarantee that the terminal is <=
256 characters wide. That will lead to a buffer overflow. 2) INT_MIN cannot be
negated -- you should check for that and just use INT_MAX instead.

------
moe
Sadly doesn't work on linux, uses some weird escape sequences that I've never
seen before (\e[1;2;f instead of \e[1;2H).

~~~
delinka
Having issues on OS X also. _And_ the shell files in examples/ won't run
because they're missing a #! line. Now I'm curious what system this was tested
on.

~~~
Textarcana
On OSX it works for me using the default terminal. But in iTerm it didn't
display properly :(

------
k2enemy
Sorry if I am just being slow this morning, but how can a histogram have a
negative value?

~~~
hagios
At the point where you're allowing negative values, 'histogram' is probably a
misnomer. Allowing for negative values lets you track things like delta, jerk,
and so on, which can in turn reveal interesting data which isn't immediately
obvious otherwise.

------
montecarl
I wrote a simple histogram tool for the command line that can be visualized by
piping its output to gnuplot.

<https://github.com/SamChill/hist>

------
djbender
There was a tool that prints out one line graphs using utf8 characters. I
can't remember what it's called off the top of my head unfortunately.

~~~
mh-
<https://github.com/holman/spark>

~~~
djbender
thank you very much! I even had it starred. hah.

------
imsofuture
Neat! I made an uglier and simpler version of this a while back (also in C)
<https://github.com/jzellner/tfig> \-- I should get off my butt and make it
prettier.

------
lttlrck
I've been itching to display data from Cube [1] in the Terminal. This might be
a way in.

[1] <https://github.com/square/cube>

------
nwh
Now that's impressive. Piped some stats to it, and it looks amazing.

------
crisnoble
My favorite part is how it will scale to the terminal size. First responsive
design for terminal?

------
bliker
Is this functional on windows?

~~~
ygra
Nope. It's hardcoded to work only on terminal emulators. It should be possible
to provide a Windows implementation of the few commands used, though. They map
fairly trivially onto the Windows console functions.

That being said, I'm now thinking about creating a PowerShell implementation
of this.

~~~
babarock
For what it's worth, it won't work on my Linux Debian box either...

------
hagios
This is pretty nifty; I'll be tinkering with this a bit for sure! Nice work.

------
lsiebert
hmm, the interesting thing for me is there is apparently a c package manager.
Though if this won't run on linux, I'd be worried about cpm.

